# Need source for small/long bits



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

I need some router bits in 1/8" or 3/16" cutting diameter that are longer than usual. The normal big brands (plus MLCS) only go 1/2" cutting length in 1/8" diameter and 3/16" diameter only goes to 5/8" cutting length.

My CNC router has both 1/8" and 1/4" collets.

In the past I have used 1/8" roto-zip bits with mixed results. This is what drives me nuts, how can they get away with the multiple inch length at 1/8" and the carbide guys can't offer anything.

I am cutting pine, basswood and soft maple in multiple passes.

Any place I should look?

Steve.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

CarveWright*::*Bits*::*Carbide
Precision solid carbide tools for woodworking and metal forming.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_10153_12605?keyword=Compucarve&vName=

=======




SteveMI said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some router bits in 1/8" or 3/16" cutting diameter that are longer than usual. The normal big brands (plus MLCS) only go 1/2" cutting length in 1/8" diameter and 3/16" diameter only goes to 5/8" cutting length.
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Bobj3 - At $50 each for an 1/8" bit I would be afraid to use them. They don't have anything in the information about cutting length although the picture suggests they are longer that 1/2" cutting length. I noticed that "People Who Viewed This Item Also Viewed" shows the $4 each 1/8" spiral bits.

I bought a 3/8" and a 1/2" full carbide forstner bit from Freud for less than $25 each. 

Steve.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

They are not cheap but they are longer than the norm and are great bits.

I think I have about 10 of the 1/8" ones and I have only put one in the trash can.

You will be amazed how well they work for you..

Just a note MilesCraft sales one also it's long also but I only have 2 of them..but you must look real hard at the bit b/4 you buy them some are the short ones also..but not as good as the others..


=========




SteveMI said:


> Bobj3 - At $50 each for an 1/8" bit I would be afraid to use them. They don't have anything in the information about cutting length although the picture suggests they are longer that 1/2" cutting length. I noticed that "People Who Viewed This Item Also Viewed" shows the $4 each 1/8" spiral bits.
> 
> I bought a 3/8" and a 1/2" full carbide forstner bit from Freud for less than $25 each.
> 
> Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Bobj3 - Carvewright has a 3/16, but it says "The 3/16" cutting Bit comes with a CarveTight pressed adapter only." The 1/8" is available without an adapter.

Can those adapters be removed?

Steve,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

" Can those adapters be removed? " = Yes
It has a flat spot on the bit but that's not a big deal, it takes a little heat, the set screws are in place with Loctite..

========




SteveMI said:


> Bobj3 - Carvewright has a 3/16, but it says "The 3/16" cutting Bit comes with a CarveTight pressed adapter only." The 1/8" is available without an adapter.
> 
> Can those adapters be removed?
> 
> Steve,


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

These will work much better then carvewright's bits. There is a minimum order on the site but much more reasonable. For 1/8 inch, unless cutting plastics i would suggest their three flute.

Precision Carbide End-mills

Regards
Randy


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Randy,

The Carvewright bit price on Amazon is same as PreciseBits. Amazon allows purchase of one and give free shipping. I haven't decided yet, but will let you know afterward.

Steve.


----------

